# Samsung SSD



## novaburst (Dec 2, 2019)

Going for a very sweet price on amazon 1TB


----------



## Chris Richter (Dec 2, 2019)

Isn't the MX500 a better SSD for a similiar price? For me they are the same price actually. A few days the MX500 has been on sale for even less. Which now obviously doesn't help, just mentioned it to give reference


----------



## novaburst (Dec 2, 2019)

CQrity said:


> Isn't the MX500 a better SSD for a similiar price? For me they are the same price actually. A few days the MX500 has been on sale for even less. Which now obviously doesn't help, just mentioned it to give reference



Yes the Crucial is a great reliable ssd, Samsung is a reliable one too they both run well in your system,


----------



## BarryB (Dec 2, 2019)

B&HPhotoVideo has them for the same price. Probably a Samsung promotion.


----------



## PaulieDC (Dec 8, 2019)

My 1TB Crucial M.2 NVMe SSD just crashed on my. I’ve used a lot of Crucial products going back to the early 90’s when they used their Parent name, Micron. I was on a photo trip for a client, that was seriously bad timing. I know, it happens. But I have more than a half dozen Samsung NVMe and SATA SSDs and they are absolutely rock solid. Forget saving thirty bucks, buy Samsung when you can, they cost more for a reason.You don’t even need the Pro or Plus versions for libraries, all they give you is faster write speeds.


----------



## Technostica (Dec 8, 2019)

Bad luck but that's purely anecdotal.


----------

